# Dash Instruments frozen



## ldabel (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, Another dumb newbie here, I just bought a 2003 Coachmen Cross Country 37 ft Diesel pusher.  Everything has been fine until last week driving the Speedometer, and all instruments on my dash froze in place!  I have checked all the fuses in the three fuse boxes under my dash.  The MH still works and drives fine but I cant tell how much fuel I have, the speed, air pressure, Oil pressure etc.  Has anyone else here experienced this or have any suggestions?  Thanks in advance.
Larry


----------



## Triple E (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

First off, welcome to the site. Second, have you check the wire to the ignition switch?  Do you have your 12VDC power to the fuse for your instrument panel?  This the first couple of things that I would look for.  Your panel turns on with the key that is why I would concentrate in this area.  JMO.


----------



## LEN (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Read the posts on the transmission and the connecting wiring. Everything comes from the back to the front in the wiring harness, it could be in the connection points along the way for everything to come to a stop.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Question Len.   :question:   Would the air pressure gauge be included in the wiring from the transmission?


----------



## mosshead (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Not sure if this will help.  Is this a digital dash?  I HAVE A 89 cHEVY WITH THE DIGITAL DASH










   Not sure if this will help.  Is this a digital dash?  I have a 89 Chevy with digital.  It goes black when the key is off.  Twice it has gone black on me while running.  The only solution is to replace the whole unit.  It,s nothing more than a printed circuit board that plugs in.


----------



## ldabel (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Guys, thanks for the help.  I checked the ignition wire and found no fuse.  However, I did find a fuse under the dash and it was good.  In one of my fuse boxes the 20 AMP fuse for the "Cab Battery supply 3" keeps blowing.  Historically, I had a new inverter/converter installed two weeks ago.  Everything was fine for two weeks then on one rainy day this happened.  
This is not a digital dash other than the miles on the speedometer, everything else has hands on the gauges.  Thanks for the replies, I will check each suggestion and let you know.  Again, thanks
Larry


----------



## LEN (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

I'm not sure about the air gauges but I think the whole dash is digital to the hand type gauges on mine.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen



> LEN - 10/13/2009  4:09 PM
> 
> I'm not sure about the air gauges but I think the whole dash is digital to the hand type gauges on mine.
> 
> LEN



I went out and checked my panel.  My air gauge is an actual air gauge.  I have two air lines going to my double needle gauge.  That was a surprise.


----------



## ldabel (Oct 14, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Sorry guys.  Job and life is getting in the way this week.  I plan on getting to this tomorrow.  I have to head to Destin, FL Saturday from Owensboro, Ky.  I know I am cutting this short but I cant help it.  I will tear into this thing tomorrow and see what works.  Wish me luck and thanks for your help, I will keep you guys informed of my progress.
Larry


----------



## LEN (Oct 14, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Might take a look under the dash for any plugins to the dash and any plug to plug and give them a good wiggle to tight, anywhere you feet may have pulled wires. Any new work been done? Oil change, shocks, any things done anywhere, where wires and connectors run?

LEN


----------



## LEN (Oct 14, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Triple E     You are correct my air gauges work after the moter/key is off so they have to be air driven.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Oct 14, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen



> ldabel - 10/13/2009  1:14 PM
> 
> Guys, thanks for the help.  I checked the ignition wire and found no fuse.  However, I did find a fuse under the dash and it was good.  In one of my fuse boxes the 20 AMP fuse for the "Cab Battery supply 3" keeps blowing.  Historically, I had a new inverter/converter installed two weeks ago.  Everything was fine for two weeks then on one rainy day this happened.
> This is not a digital dash other than the miles on the speedometer, everything else has hands on the gauges.  Thanks for the replies, I will check each suggestion and let you know.  Again, thanks
> Larry



You mention that you have had your converter replaced.  I shut my converter off and my instrument panel stills works.  So that tells me, at least in my rig, the converter should not be the problem.  That leads me to wonder about the rain.  Len might be on to something with the cable from the tranny to the cab.  A connection might have gotten wet and started this whole problem.  Please keep us informed.  I will like to know what you find.  Mean while I will still investigate my dash and see what I can come up with.  QUESTION  :question:   What chassis do you have? I believe the chassis manufacture is responsible for the instrument panel wiring.  Also, have you been able to check to see if you have 12 volts to your gauges?  If you find 12 volts then I would look for a grounding problem. Oh!! Glenn Beck is on.  I will go back to my dash when his show is over.


----------



## ldabel (Oct 14, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Thanks Triple E.  Glenn Beck over now but just a few I will have to watch O'reilly.  It is a Freightliner chassis and yes I think the rain may have been a factor.  However,  when I get to it tomorrow I think Len may have a point.  With everything out on the dash I cant help but think that I have a wire off or something unplugged under the dash.  All these gauges go in different directions but only end up one place and that is the dash.  I will tear into this thing tomorrow.  I have it at a mechanics putting on a new fuel line, busted line last week.  My wife has named our new MH the "money pit".


----------



## Triple E (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Well I haven't found much.  However. I do know that I only have power to the 20 amp gauge fuse when the ignition key is  turned to the on position.   It is such a rats nest under the dash and I am afraid to move too many wires around.  Have you found anything yet?


----------



## ldabel (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Sorry to take so long to get back to you guys.  After 6 hrs at Freightliner and $400 they told me that a wire from the dryer to the front had a short in it.  They ran a new line and i have not had any other problems.  I spent a wek in Destin, FL last week and have decided that this is heaven.  My wife and I are going to enjoy this!  Thanks for all your help.
Larry


----------



## Triple E (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Larry, thanks for keeping us posted.  A wire from the dryer.  How did they figure that one?  Glad to hear you are up and running.  Enjoy Destin.    

Ps; Are they talking clothes dryer or air dryer????  :question: 





 :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Hello Larry what part of Destin are you in. We normally stay in the Ft Benning MWR camp site. This is a super place to stay  with FHU AT 19.00 a day. But of course you have to be Military connected active or retired or civil service.


----------



## LEN (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Thought it might be something to do with the wiring harness. They must mean from the air dryer to the front as this is the routing of the harness from the engine/trans to the gauges. Sometimes I have used a tone and probe to find shorts and wire breaks. For those that don't know it is a tool the hooks to the wire then sends a signal down the wire, then a probe  is run along the wire to either find routing, a break or which wire goes where.

LEN


----------



## ldabel (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

H2:
I stayed at the Ft Benning MWR there in Destin.  I am a retired Colonel from the Army Reserves. My wife and family have been going here about 10 years.  They are really fixing up the place there and we had a great time.
Larry and Sheila
Owensboro, Ky
37 '2003 Coachmen 300 Cummins


----------



## ldabel (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

Yep, air dryer.  Just had it replaced in August, may have been a part of the problem.  I would have never found it without their help.  Expensive but worth it.  They have the proper tools and are only about 45 min from my home.  
Larry


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Dash Instruments frozen

GLAD YOU FOUND YOUR PROBLEM. We like the MWR CG and the cost is great. we generally head that way in May before it gets to hot. Last time there was in June and both of my air conditions could not keep us cool, so we packed up and came home to Columbus /Ft Benning.
 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

